
Moviepass *is* too good to be true: GPS tracking - matthberg
https://theoutline.com/post/3605/moviepass-data-collection-gps
======
Mononokay
Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16524800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16524800)

